

Pebble cuts $50 off both Original and Steel - kirbyk
https://getpebble.com

======
webXL
I might pull the trigger now. I was thinking about waiting for the Apple
Watch, but I think it will take a while to work out the kinks there. This has
a bunch of apps and great battery life, plus I need something right now to
control/check my massive iPhone 6+ when it's not convenient to pull out, or
when running.

